# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  10 интересных фактов о контрацепции

## Irina

*Факт 1. Вода и лимон — не средство контрацепции.*

Помимо медицинских, в народе известно и множество «домашних» средств контрацепции, особенно если речь идёт об экстренных способах. Например, одна из народных мудростей гласит, что после незащищённого секса девушке стоит «промыть» половые органы сильной струёй воды, чтобы удалить попавшую туда сперму. Однако на деле такие меры оказывают как раз обратный эффект: вода только протолкнёт семенную жидкость глубже по влагалищному каналу, что, соответственно, увеличит ваши шансы на беременность.

Ещё один оригинальный рецепт рекомендует смачивать половые органы до и после интимного акта лимонным соком или уксусом. Доля логики в этом есть: сперматозоиды плохо переносят кислую среду и от подобных жидкостей, скорее всего, погибнут. Однако вы вряд ли сможете обработать все внутренние органы достаточно тщательно и глубоко, плюс — нарушите кислотно-щелочной баланс, что чревато развитием инфекций. Ну и, конечно, кожа в паховой области очень нежная, так что обработать её уксусом — это всё равно, что получить лёгкий ожог.

*Факт 2. Самый ненадёжный способ контрацепции — календарный.*

Календарный метод предполагает, что девушка точно знает расписание своего менструального цикла и вступает в половые контакты строго только в «безопасный» период. Подвох в том, что 100-процентно безопасных периодов как раз таки не бывает (читайте ниже), да и даже при устоявшемся цикле даты начала и конца овуляции могут колебаться. В общем, малейший просчёт — и, возможно, вам уже придётся рассчитывать дни до первого триместра, второго триместра и так далее...
*
Факт 3. Самый надёжный способ — оральный.*

Оральные контрацептивы по праву считаются самым надёжным способом предохранения. Они защищают от нежелательно беременности более чем в 99% случаев, чем не могут «похвастаться» даже презервативы. Именно поэтому на Западе они пользуются огромной популярностью, а в Британии, например, их даже бесплатно раздают школьницам в целях предотвращения подростковых беременностей.

Однако и у них есть ряд существенных недостатков. Во-первых, они не защищают от инфекций, передающихся половым путём. Во-вторых, некоторые исследования показывают, что длительный приём оральных контрацептивов может увеличивать риск развития некоторых заболеваний, в том числе рака. Ну и в третьих, приём этих таблеток должен быть длительным и регулярным, что требует немалой внимательности и денежных затрат. Возможно, именно поэтому их предпочитают только 7% российских женщин.

*Факт 4. Во время «критических дней» тоже можно забеременеть.*

Этот тот самый мифический «безопасный период», который на самом деле не так уж безопасен. Да, шансы зачать во время менструации действительно крайне невелики, однако сперматозоиды очень живучи и могут сохранять свои функции до 72 часов, при этом находясь в слизистой оболочке матки. После окончания менструаций они, соответственно, продвигаются дальше и вполне могут оплодотворить яйцеклетку, что приводит к беременности.

Кроме того, у некоторых женщин кровяные выделения продолжаются вплоть до начала периода овуляции — то есть, пока вы думаете, что шансов на зачатие никаких, на самом деле они уже достигли своего максимума.
*
Факт 5. Контрацепция «на утро» не вредна, но и не безвредна.*

Ряд препаратов, предназначенных для экстренной контрацепции (то есть для приёма после полового акта) пользуются довольно плохой репутацией и в некоторых западных странах даже запрещены. Считается, что приём подобных таблеток равносилен аборту и, соответственно, может привести к аналогичным последствиям.

Однако гинекологи успокаивают: это не так. Препараты для экстренной контрацепции зачастую имеют такой же состав, как обычные оральные контрацептивы, просто содержат гораздо большую дозу гормонов, чем последние. Соответственно, они не вызывают аборт, а просто препятствуют зачатию, почему их и надо принимать не более, как в течение 72 часов после полового контакта. Другой вопрос в том, что часто «баловаться» такими таблетками действительно вредно: большие дозы гормонов могут вызвать нарушение менструального цикла и другие неприятные последствия.

*Факт 6. Презервативы и вазелин несовместимы.*

Многие презервативы итак снабжены искусственной смазкой, а значит, в дополнительной не должно возникнуть надобности. В иных случаях стоит пользоваться только специально предназначенными для интимных целей мазями, так как вазелин, а также друге жиросодержащие кремы, снижают прочность резины.

*Факт 7. Презервативы могут вызвать аллергию.*

К специалистам-венерологам, по статистике, чаще всего обращаются с жалобами на зуд и жжение в области половых органов; и резонно предполагают, что виной всему — инфекция. Но иногда эти симптомы могут быть простой аллергической реакцией на химические вещества — смазку, ароматизаторы прокладок или даже латекс. В этом случае достаточно отказаться от вызывающих аллергию средств, перейти на другие контрацептивы или просто сменить их марку.

*Факт 8. Не стоит доверять «жидким презервативам».*

Спермицидные гели и кремы ещё называют «жидкими презервативами» — поскольку они, якобы, имеют такую же степень надёжности, но не влияют на ощущения во время секса. Второе, может, и соответствует действительности, но вот надёжность этих средств — под большим вопросом. Да, вещества, входящие в их состав, действительно «убивают» сперматозоиды либо препятствуют их прохождению по маточным трубам. Но в ходе полового акта гель может запросто «попасть не туда» или, наоборот, не попасть туда, куда надо; так что использовать их рекомендуют только в сочетании с презервативами обычными.
*
Факт 9. Контрацептивные таблетки нельзя принимать с антибиотиками и успокоительными.*

Одновременный приём упомянутых лекарств может снижать эффективность гормональных средств защиты. Также не советуют совмещать курс контрацептивов с антидепрессантами и противосудорожными препаратами. Если отказаться ни от того, ни от другого вы не можете, хотя бы избегайте половых контактов на период лечения; или же применяйте дополнительные средства контрацепции, такие как презерватив.
*
Факт 10. В будущем в аптеках появятся оральные контрацептивы для мужчин.
*
Большинство женщин от приёма оральных контарцептивов отталкивают возможные побочные эффекты, и особенно, конечно, шанс растолстеть. «Как же несправедливо, что я должна обрастать жиром» — считают представительницы прекрасного пола и в результате полагаются исключительно на мужчин. А мужчины тоже недовольны: поскольку секс с презервативом кажется многим «бестолковым», «бесстрастным» и лишённым ожидаемых ощущений.

Что ж, у обеих стон есть повод порадоваться: сейчас сразу несколько фармацевтических лабораторий ведут разработку препаратов для остановки выработки спермы у мужчин. Правда, продавать чудо-таблетки начнут нескоро: на все необходимые испытания должно уйти 5-7 лет.

*Ну и напоследок...*

► По статистике, треть американцев не умеют пользоваться презервативами.

► В Швейцарии выпустили в продажу детские презервативы — поскольку многим молодым людям мешает полноценно предохранятся неподходящий
размер.

► В британских школах предлагают раздавать талоны на презервативы, которые затем можно использовать в специальных аппаратах. Это должно стимулировать подростков заботится о своей безопасности, так как покупать контрацептивы в аптеках они просто стесняются.

► До появления первых презервативов древние греки и египтяне пользовались очень экзотичными и довольно сомнительными средствами контрацепции. Например, в качестве спермицидных гелей использовали сок граната и... испражнения крокодилов. А после незащищённого полового акта женщине советовали присесть на корточки и хорошенько чихнуть.

► Два года назад один из крупнейших производителей презервативов в Америке объявил набор добровольцев для тестирования его новой продукции. Участникам гарантировался годовой запас контрацептивов и кроме того денежное вознаграждение. От желающих, как ни странно, не было отбоя.

----------

